# Buying Vintage Watches



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

I know that vintage watches can be picked up from eBay very easily, but does anyone know of any fairs or markets etc. where there are lots of good vintage watches for sale?

Any experiences or tips from people?


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, depending on your location, there are watch fairs in Southampton, Birmingham, Uxbridge and Haydock to name but a few

My only and best tip is never buy the first thing you see, whiz round all the tables and then decide what you want


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes - there seems to be so little about them on the internet though...

Actually I am waiting to get to 50 posts so I can look at the watches for sale on these forums!

What do you generally think of the prices and quality on this forum of classifieds?


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi, depending on your location, there are watch fairs in Southampton, Birmingham, Uxbridge and Haydock to name but a few
> 
> My only and best tip is never buy the first thing you see, whiz round all the tables and then decide what you want


Haydock? anyone know more about this please?

Phil


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats the Haydock race course, it's on about 3 or 4 times a year, its in the covered area, not out in the open, about 5 mins off the M6, have been there a few times and always some nice things :yes:


----------



## Philster1961 (Mar 19, 2012)

harryblakes7 said:


> Thats the Haydock race course, it's on about 3 or 4 times a year, its in the covered area, not out in the open, about 5 mins off the M6, have been there a few times and always some nice things :yes:


Any idea when the next one is please?


----------



## Alex11 (Jun 8, 2012)

Have a google for haydock watch fair - they seem to be every 3 or 4 months. Next one is 1st of July I think


----------



## khairul (Jun 29, 2012)

Alex11 said:


> I know that vintage watches can be picked up from eBay very easily, but does anyone know of any fairs or markets etc. where there are lots of good vintage watches for sale?
> 
> Any experiences or tips from people?


yes sure friend.. i have hobby . make a vintage collection. ...now i have omega geneve dynamic gold plate. and enicar mantagraph. but now i want to sell my watches. just enicar watches. if anyone want buy, can ask me friend


----------

